# Saved NKI with Kontakt 6 by mistake - WHAT ABOUT .nka?



## berto (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello,
i was working on an instrument with K5.8, then opened it with K6 and changed one thing, then i saved it not realising it was K6.
Now K5.8 does not want to open it. I tried to copy the groups, or the samples alone from k6 to k5.8 but it won't let me.
how can i transfer the mappings without having to re-do them manually?
Can creator tools do that? I don't know how to use it.

Pls help.

Berto


----------



## robgb (Jan 28, 2020)

As far as I know, you can't. You might look on your backup drive for the older version. I assume you have a backup drive, right?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 28, 2020)

You can't do anything if you did that, other than revert to a backup.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 28, 2020)

Some thoughtful developers used to allow you to save to an older version. But why make life easy for the people who actually pay money for you products when you can make them jump through hoops?


----------



## berto (Jan 28, 2020)

maybe if i translate the .nki to , i don't know, esx24 or gigasampler and then back to k5...?


----------



## berto (Jan 28, 2020)

maybe not, i just read K6 is kind of encrypted and closed to other translators....
Will have to use the backupped version which is not up to date...
thanks to all


----------



## robgb (Jan 28, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Some thoughtful developers used to allow you to save to an older version. But why make life easy for the people who actually pay money for you products when you can make them jump through hoops?


Not exactly jumping through hoops. It always helps to have a backup set of NKIs, or when you save, to save the NKI with a new name. Doing that only takes seconds.

I do agree that it's annoying that some software isn't backwards compatible.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 28, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Some thoughtful developers used to allow you to save to an older version. But why make life easy for the people who actually pay money for you products when you can make them jump through hoops?



For Kontakt it is absolutely not feasible to have the option to save as older version, because there are gazillions of differences between all the various Kontakt subversions throughout the years. There were also format changes a few times. Sure if you don't want Kontakt to advance with new features and possibilities and bugfixes, they could take a year or two to implement this, but it won't happen, for realistically sane reasons.



robgb said:


> backwards compatible.



*Forwards* compatible 






Forward compatibility - Wikipedia
 






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 28, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> For Kontakt it is absolutely not feasible to have the option to save as older version, because there are gazillions of differences between all the various Kontakt subversions throughout the years. There were also format changes a few times. Sure if you don't want Kontakt to advance with new features and possibilities and bugfixes, they could take a year or two to implement this, but it won't happen, for realistically sane reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it should state "This was created in an older version of Kontakt. Are you sure you want to save it in the newer version?"


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 28, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Then it should state "This was created in an older version of Kontakt. Are you sure you want to save it in the newer version?"


I'm surprised that Kontakt doesn't actually do this.


----------



## robgb (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't really get it. Why not just use Kontakt 6?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 29, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm surprised that Kontakt doesn't actually do this.



It does do it when you try to do a batch resave:


----------



## berto (Feb 9, 2020)

robgb said:


> I don't really get it. Why not just use Kontakt 6?


because sometimes i work in a friend's studio, he did not upgrade to k6 and i was experimenting with a custom instrument that i could use there.


----------



## berto (Feb 20, 2020)

hello

if i save a .nka file in k6 that contains array values for knobs positions and engine_par stuff, will k5 read it if i load the same instrument saved with k5?

it's because i saved snapshots when i mistakenly used k6, and now i would not want to re do them from scratch in k5....


[before scripting hundreds of parameters in a .nka export file, i thought i asked...]

thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 20, 2020)

NKA is just a text file, as such it has nothing to do with Kontakt versions. So yes, that would be probably the only way to port the values to a previous version of Kontakt.


----------



## berto (Feb 20, 2020)

yes thanks
it actually works even though it's a pain to port 200 snapshots...
better than nothing

thanks


----------

